# Referendum in Luxemburg: 3 mal NEIN mit 70-80% Mehrheit



## Nickles (7. Juni 2015)

Luxemburger stimmen über Wahlrecht für Ausländer ab - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Wieso sollte das jemand in Deutschland interessieren?
Ganz einfach deshalb weil Ausländerwahlrecht insgeheim über Luxemburg als Präzedenzfall in EU Recht übergehen könnte.

Nun Denn,
3 Fragen wurden gestellt:
Fakultatives Wahlrecht für 16-18 Jährige?
Mandatslimitierung auf 10 Jahre für Minister?
Fakultatives Ausländerwahlrecht

3 Mal nein 
Resultate hier: 
Luxemburger Wort - Luxemburg hat abgestimmt: Alle Details live

Persönlich habe ich per Briefwahl mit 2 mal JA und einmal NEIN (zum Ausländerwahlrecht) gestimmt...


----------



## Threshold (7. Juni 2015)

Wieso hast du für die Limitierung der Minister gestimmt?
Wenn jemand seinen Job gut macht, kann man ihn doch problemlos immer wieder wählen.


----------



## Lee (7. Juni 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso hast du für die Limitierung der Minister gestimmt?
> Wenn jemand seinen Job gut macht, kann man ihn doch problemlos immer wieder wählen.



Das hat unter anderem den Zweck, dass Minister (genau wie alle anderen Politiker in höheren Ämtern) bei ihren Taten und Reden nicht immer bloß die Wiederwahl im Kopf haben, sondern tatsächlich auch einmal das Wohl des Volkes. 

Sicherlich mag es Minister geben, die man gerne über mehrere Legislaturen im Amt sieht, aber zumindest innerhalb Deutschlands fällt mir dazu momentan keiner ein


----------



## Threshold (7. Juni 2015)

Ich sagte ja, wenn er einen guten job macht, kann man ihn wieder wählen.
Macht er einen miesen Job, wird er sowieso abgewählt.


----------



## Nickles (7. Juni 2015)

Das Problem ist dass sich die Korruption extrem entwickelt hat. Ebenso die Vetternwirtschaft. Bayern ist nix gegen 
10 Jahre muss genug sein. Und wenn jemand wirklich so gut ist kann er ja immer noch beraten und in der Partei oder der luxemburgischen Version des Bundestages bleiben.
Das Argument ist aber absolut valide und habe auch ich berücksichtigt.


----------



## Leob12 (7. Juni 2015)

10 Jahre für Minister ist doch in Ordnung finde ich. 

Wahlalter ab 16 ist Quatsch. Gibt es in Österreich (dafür darf man erst ab 18 ohne Erlaubnis der Eltern ins Solarium ), und funktioniert nicht. Man wählt den, der am lautesten schreit. Dem könnte man mit einem eigenen Fach in der Schule (Politische Bildung) entgegenwirken, leider wird es mit Geschichte und Sozialkunde zusammengelegt, oder gar Geschichte und Politische Bildung kombiniert mit Geographie und Wirtschaftskunde. 
Hab da keine Ahnung wie es in Luxemburg aussieht. Trotzdem schadet es nicht meiner Ansicht nach. Die meisten 16-u18 Jährigen interessieren sich weder für Politik, noch für Wahlen und schon gar nicht für Wahlprogramme.


----------



## Nickles (7. Juni 2015)

Ganze ehrlich die meisten Über 18 Jährigen haben genau so wenig oder noch weniger Ahnung von Politik.
Was von Politik und Medien auch so gewollt ist.
Es geht auch darum dass sie einen Einfluss auf Bildungspolitik haben.
Denn ohne Wahlrecht müssen Politiker keine Angst bei Bildungskürzungen haben.
Das Resultat sieht man ja auch in DE - Katastophe.


----------



## Nightslaver (7. Juni 2015)

Nickles schrieb:


> Das Resultat sieht man ja auch in DE - Katastophe.



Deutschland hat bei der Bildung noch ganz andere Probleme als die reine Kürzung beim Bildungshaushalt.
Das deutsche Bildungssystem müsste erst einmal grundlegend auf den Stand des 21 Jahrhunderts reformiert werden, unabhängig von mehr Geld, den momentan befindet man sich auf einen Stand Ende des 19 Jahrhunderts was das Bildungssystem angeht.

Da würde es auch nichts am Zustand ändern wen ein 16 jähriger wählen könnte...


----------



## Nickles (7. Juni 2015)

Gut Deutschland ist ein schlechtes Beispiel da eher ein Satelitenstaat der USA als ein souveräner Staat ist 
Also ja da würde sich tatsächlich nix ändern.
In LU kann das aber anders sein, 
Schaden kann es zumindest nicht,


----------



## S754 (7. Juni 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Wahlalter ab 16 ist Quatsch. Gibt es in Österreich (dafür darf man erst ab 18 ohne Erlaubnis der Eltern ins Solarium ), und funktioniert nicht. Man wählt den, der am lautesten schreit. Dem könnte man mit einem eigenen Fach in der Schule (Politische Bildung) entgegenwirken, leider wird es mit Geschichte und Sozialkunde zusammengelegt, oder gar Geschichte und Politische Bildung kombiniert mit Geographie und Wirtschaftskunde.
> Hab da keine Ahnung wie es in Luxemburg aussieht. Trotzdem schadet es nicht meiner Ansicht nach. Die meisten 16-u18 Jährigen interessieren sich weder für Politik, noch für Wahlen und schon gar nicht für Wahlprogramme.


Kommst du aus Österreich oder Reimst du dir den Schmarrn zusammen? Woher willst du das wissen?
Keine Ahnung wo du herkommst. Aber hier gibt es ein Fach "Politische Bildung" und Jugendliche interessieren sich sehr wohl für Politik. So sieht es in Vorarlberg aus. Für den Osten kann ich nicht sprechen.


----------



## Leob12 (7. Juni 2015)

Schüler strafen doch keine Parteien ab nur weil sie Gelder für die Bildung kürzen. Dem Schüler ist sowas herzlich egal. 

Wieso Ü18-Leute noch weniger Ahnung von Politik haben sollten weiß ich auch nicht. Da stehen jedenfalls viele schon eher im Leben als mit 18, oder haben eine Ausbildung/Abitur abgeschlossen. 
Ich persönlich kenne sehr wenige Ü18-Leute denen die Politik komplett egal ist, schließlich spürt man dann gewisse Folgen eher und direkter als mit 16 Jahren. 

Inwiefern Deutschland ein Satellitenstaat sein soll und deswegen die Bildung beeinflusst wird musst du mir aber erklären.


----------



## Nickles (7. Juni 2015)

> Schüler strafen doch keine Parteien ab nur weil sie Gelder für die Bildung kürzen. Dem Schüler ist sowas herzlich egal.



In Luxemburg gabs bereits in der Vergangenheit Bildungsstreiks Minderjähriger.
Nur dass diese danke fehlenden Stimmrechts kein Druckmittel haben.
Bitte bedenke diese Fragen beziehen sich nicht auf Deutschland. Mit Ausnahme des Wahlrechts per EU Hintertür.


----------



## Leob12 (7. Juni 2015)

S754 schrieb:


> Kommst du aus Österreich oder Reimst du dir den Schmarrn zusammen? Woher willst du das wissen?
> Keine Ahnung wo du herkommst. Aber hier gibt es ein Fach "Politische Bildung" und Jugendliche interessieren sich sehr wohl für Politik. So sieht es in Vorarlberg aus. Für den Osten kann ich nicht sprechen.


Ich habe davon genug Ahnung, keine Sorge  
Von Niederösterreich, Wien und der Steiermark weiß ich aus erster Hand das es kein eigenes Fach Politische Bildung gibt, eventuell mit Ausnahme von irgendwelchen Privat- oder Modellschulen. 
In Schultypen wie Gesamtschule, AHS, HAK, HTL und HLW gibt es, zumindest in den von mir aufgezählten Bundesländern nur Geschichte, Sozialkunde und Politische Bildung, das ist ein Fach. Und mittlerweile ist es auch schon Usus, Geschichte und Geographie zu kombinieren, häufig in einer HTL oder HAK. 
Ich weiß schon dass ihr in Vorarlberg ein anderes "Schulsystem" habt, und das finde ich auch gut und sinnvoll so wie es ist, genau wie ich Politische Bildung als eigenes Fach absolut befürworte, aber im Rest Österreichs sieht es nicht so "rosig" aus wie in Vorarlberg. 

Mir ist schon klar das sich Schüler nicht von Haus aus nicht für Politik interessieren, nur ist es den Politikern einfach egal ob die sich jetzt oder später einmal auskennen, solche Leute sind leichter zu beeinflussen.

@Nickles
Ok, hab ich nicht gewusst, anscheinend sieht es in Luxemburg in der Hinsicht doch ne Spur besser aus als in weiten Teilen Europas.


----------



## Nightslaver (7. Juni 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Inwiefern Deutschland ein Satellitenstaat sein soll und deswegen die Bildung beeinflusst wird musst du mir aber erklären.



Das hat nichts mit der deutschen Arschkriechpolitik in Richtung des großen Teichs zu tun, das Bildung in Deutschland rückständig und veraltet ist.  Mag viel mehr daran liegen das es zum einen nicht unerheblich Geld kosten würde Schulmaterial und Gebäude zu modernisieren und zum andern auch an den alten Eliten scheitert die bis heute nicht erkannt haben wie wichtig moderne Medien / Computertechnick in unserer Gesellschaft geworden sind und das wir in diesem Punkt unsere Schulbildung anpassen müssen. Immerhin ist für eben jene Eliten auch Internet Neuland und Facebook so nützlich wie eine Waschmaschine, sowie Counterstrike und Minecraft ein Killerspiel. 
Und lieber führt man so einen Schwachsinn wie Ethikunterricht als Pflichtfach ein als ein Fach über Informationstechnologie und Umgang mit dem Computer.

Außerdem ist man wohl weiterhin der Meinung, in Deutschland, das es günstiger ist Fachkräfte aus dem Ausland zu beziehen und Flüchtlinge in 1 Jahreskursen mit IHK und HWK Abschluss auszubilden als in das Bildungssystem der hier geborenen Menschen zu investieren...


----------



## Nickles (7. Juni 2015)

> Das hat nichts mit der deutschen Arschkriechpolitik in Richtung des großen Teichs zu tun, das Bildung in Deutschland rückständig und veraltet ist.


Nicht? Halt du sie dumm ich halt sie arm.
Mann kan villeicht die Regierung ''kontrolieren'' aber nicht ein ganzes Land.
Das geht nur indem man sie blöd hält
Frei nach Pispers:
Was hier los wäre wenn mehr Menschen was hier los ist 

Einen Vorteil haben wir aber:
Bei uns wirkt die Nazi Keule nicht (nein Sager zum Ausländerwahlrecht)


----------



## Nightslaver (7. Juni 2015)

Nickles schrieb:


> Nicht? Halt du sie dumm ich halt sie arm.
> Mann kan villeicht die Regierung ''kontrolieren'' aber nicht ein ganzes Land.
> Das geht nur indem man sie blöd hält
> Frei nach Pispers:
> Was hier los wäre wenn mehr Menschen was hier los ist



Ja nur hier wird niemand absichtlich dumm gehalten, in der Vergangenheit und aktuell kommen genug erfolgreiche Leute in interational erfolgreichen Unternehmen aus Deutschland. Von daher kann man nicht von einer ausländisch gesteuerten Verdummungspolitik reden. Das Deutschland langsam aber sicher den Anschluss an andere Länder verliert liegt halt wirklich in dem Investitionsunwillen bei Bildung und neuen Technologien, sowie der Überalterung und Unwilligkeit sich neuen Inhalten zu stellen in der Politik.


----------



## Nickles (8. Juni 2015)

Frage: Waren diese erfolgreichen Leute in öffentlichen Schulen?
Kann es sein dass sie allesamt auf Privatschulen waren?


----------



## Leob12 (8. Juni 2015)

Nickles schrieb:


> Nicht? Halt du sie dumm ich halt sie arm.
> Mann kan villeicht die Regierung ''kontrolieren'' aber nicht ein ganzes Land.
> Das geht nur indem man sie blöd hält
> Frei nach Pispers:
> ...


Nur eine Behauptung und ein Zitat alleine sind zu wenig.


----------



## Nightslaver (8. Juni 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Nur eine Behauptung und ein Zitat alleine sind zu wenig.



Dazu noch eine kaum haltbare. War ja auch auf einer öffnetlichen Schule und bin trotzdem nicht dumm.


----------



## Leob12 (8. Juni 2015)

Diese "erfolgreichen" Personen müsste man einzeln behandeln, zumal viele dieser Personen meist auch ein Studium abgeschlossen haben. Und darauf kommt es eher an als auf die Schule vorher.


----------



## Nightslaver (8. Juni 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Diese "erfolgreichen" Personen müsste man einzeln behandeln, zumal viele dieser Personen meist auch ein Studium abgeschlossen haben. Und darauf kommt es eher an als auf die Schule vorher.



Selbst diese nähere Betrachtung ändert nichts daran das keine bewusste Verdummung der Masse in Form von Bildung stattfindet. Das einzige was man vorwerfen kann ist das eine Verdummung der Masse bzgl. gesellschaftlich relevanter Themen, Politik und Meinungsentwicklung betrieben wird, das hat aber nichts mit der grundlegenden Bildung zu tun.


----------



## Leob12 (8. Juni 2015)

Stimmt. Aber im Prinzip geht es dem Staat darum, Arbeiter zu "erziehen", überspitzt ausgedrückt. Sie sollen genug können um später den Beruf ausüben zu können, über Politik oder eben Meinungsentwicklung sollten sie bestenfall nicht bescheid wissen^^ 
Ich finde den Ansatz dass das Volk "verdummt" wird weil Deutschland ja ein "Satellitenstaat" sei völlig absurd. Als nächsten diskutieren wir dann darüber das Deutschland ja kein souveräner Staat sei und setzen und den Aluhut auf^^


----------



## thunderofhate (8. Juni 2015)

Sorry, um an Deutschlands Souveränität zu zweifeln gibt es genügend Gründe, auch wenn das hier nicht Thema ist.
Da vermute ich bei der gegensätzlichen Position viel eher einen Aluhut.
Schaut man sich bestimmte Entwicklungen in Deutschalnd an, könnte man relativ leicht feststellen, dass sich hier die Lebensstandards innerhalb der letzten 25 Jahre nicht verbessert haben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Juni 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich sagte ja, wenn er einen guten job macht, kann man ihn wieder wählen.
> Macht er einen miesen Job, wird er sowieso abgewählt.



Wenns denn so einfach wäre...
Leider werden Leute, die einen miesen Job machen, mit schöner Regelmäßigkeit nicht abgewählt und umgekehrt werden Leute abgewählt, die eigentlich einen guten Job machen. Große Teile der politischen Entscheidungen wirken sich eben erst nach Jahren aus und es kommt vor, dass guten Politikern Entscheidungen auf den Fuß fallen, die der (Vor-)Vorgänger vermasselt hat und dass sie von ihren eigenen Entscheidungen nicht profitieren. Viel häufiger ist aber das genaue Gegenteil: Da ein Politiker immer damit rechnen muss, nicht von Entscheidungen zu profitieren, die erst in fünf Jahren positive Wirkung entfalten, sondern im Gegenteil unter allen damit heute einhergehenden Abstrichen zu leiden hat, wird er derartige Entscheidungen nicht treffen. Das die populistisch wirksamen Entscheidungen, die er stattdessen fällt, Jahre später für Probleme sorgen, ist ihm dagegen vollkommen egal.
Anders sieht die Sache aus, wenn ein Politiker so oder so nicht wiedergewählt wird. Dann kann er entweder gehen und bis dahin Schrott machen oder er kann gehen und bis dahin was sinnvolles machen. Was er macht hängt natürlich weiterhin von Fähigkeiten und Moral ab (...), aber immerhin wirkt das System nicht mehr gegen das eigentlich sinnvolle. Mandatslimitierungen haben also durchaus auch positive Seiten. Von der Anti-Filz-Wirkung ganz zu schweigen.

(Zumindest bei deutschen Ministern muss man aber eh sagen: Hochgradig austauschbar und von einzelnen Parteipersönlichkeiten gesteuert. Somit egal und letztere wird man nicht los.)




Leob12 schrieb:


> Schüler strafen doch keine Parteien ab nur weil sie Gelder für die Bildung kürzen. Dem Schüler ist sowas herzlich egal.



Dem Lehrer aber nicht. Und Lehrer haben viel Einfluss auf die Sichtweisen von Schülern, wenn sie das wollen (und ihren Job beherschen). Größere Bedenken hätte ich aber auch eher wegen anderer Medien. Fakt ist einfach, dass die meisten 16 Jährigen null Ahnung von Politik haben und selbst die sehr, sehr wenigen, die sich interessieren, machen das nicht länger als eine Wahlperiode. Das reicht nicht, um Politiker und Parteien gut einzuschätzen und meist reicht auch die restliche Bildung nicht, um die Mehrheit der wichtigen Themen einzuschätzen.

(Gilt, bis auf "interessieren" aber auch für 90% der älteren Wahlberechtigten...  )




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Und lieber führt man so einen Schwachsinn wie Ethikunterricht als Pflichtfach ein als ein Fach über Informationstechnologie und Umgang mit dem Computer.



Ich glaube mangelnde Computerkentnnisse sind so ziemlich das allerletzte Problem bei der Entscheidungsfindung angehender Wähler 
Wenn es da überhaupt einen entfernten Bezug gibt, dann wäre das Quellenkritik und Online-Recherche / Umgang mit Informationsmedien. Und genau das fällt im derzeitigen Fächerkanon noch am ehesten in den Bereich Ethik... (wobei gute Lehrer für das Fach echt rar sind, eben gerade weil die Themen so unscharf sind)



> Außerdem ist man wohl weiterhin der Meinung, in Deutschland, das es günstiger ist Fachkräfte aus dem Ausland zu beziehen und Flüchtlinge in 1 Jahreskursen mit IHK und HWK Abschluss auszubilden als in das Bildungssystem der hier geborenen Menschen zu investieren...



Ist es für die Unternehmen auch. Deutlich billiger sogar (nicht zuletzt weil man die Fortbildung ja noch vom Staat mitfinanzieren lässt). Und solange Unternehmen in Deutschland deutlich mehr Interesse an Politik haben, als die sogenannten mündigen Bürger...




Nickles schrieb:


> Frage: Waren diese erfolgreichen Leute in öffentlichen Schulen?
> Kann es sein dass sie allesamt auf Privatschulen waren?



Unwahrscheinlich, so verbreitet sind Privatschulen in Deutschland nicht. Vermutlich hatten sie etwas besseren Nachhilfeunterricht bzw. schlichtweg jemandem im Haushalt, den sie fragen konnten. Mit der richtigen Infrastruktur im Rücken kann man auch mit dem deutschen Schulwesen etwas lernen - das Problem ist halt nur, dass größere Teile davon nicht an/durch die Schule geleistet werden...

(Was aber auch nicht viel helfen würde. Denn beim Karriereeinstieg dürfte das Elternhaus vieler führender Unternehmenspersönlichkeiten aus Deutschland noch einmal genauso wichtig gewesen sein, wie die erlangte Bildung)


----------



## Nightslaver (13. Juni 2015)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich glaube mangelnde Computerkentnnisse sind so ziemlich das allerletzte Problem bei der Entscheidungsfindung angehender Wähler



Du hast aber mitbekommen das der Kontext sich auf die Qualität der Bildung bezog und nicht auf die Entscheidungsfindung bei Wahlen?   Den Unterricht wo man sowas wie Entscheidungsfindung bei Wahlen und aktuelle Politik behandeln kann gibt es in der Regel schon, nennt sich meistens Gemeinschaftskunde, oder Sozialkunde & politische Bildung. Das dort nur meist völlig andere Themen im Fordergrund stehen ist noch eine ganz andere Geschichte.
Was eine Vermittlung von Computerkentnissen noch betrifft, was denkst du was man da so alles erlebt? Da gäbe es mehr als genug Nachholbedarf und ich rede da nicht nur von dem grundlegenden Umgang mit dem PC, sondern auch was Datenschutz / Datensicherheit angeht, das Verhalten beim nutzen des Internet, Verschlüsslung, Passwortsicherheit, ect. ect.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ist es für die Unternehmen auch. Deutlich billiger sogar (nicht zuletzt weil man die Fortbildung ja noch vom Staat mitfinanzieren lässt). Und solange Unternehmen in Deutschland deutlich mehr Interesse an Politik haben, als die sogenannten mündigen Bürger...



Sicher tragen die Bürger eine Mitschuld am Zustand, das entbindet die Politik aber auch nicht von der Verantwortung für ihre Handlungen im Zusammenhang mit dem Thema, da fördert man diese, teils absurden, Auswüchse ja noch gradezu.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Juni 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Du hast aber mitbekommen das der Kontext sich auf die Qualität der Bildung bezog und nicht auf die Entscheidungsfindung bei Wahlen?   Den Unterricht wo man sowas wie Entscheidungsfindung bei Wahlen und aktuelle Politik behandeln kann gibt es in der Regel schon, nennt sich meistens Gemeinschaftskunde, oder Sozialkunde & politische Bildung. Das dort nur meist völlig andere Themen im Fordergrund stehen ist noch eine ganz andere Geschichte.



Und die dir wichtigste Forderung war jetzt, dass man jetzt noch zusätzlich komplett andere Themen im beschränkten zeitlichen und finanziellen Budget unterbringt, was zwangsläufig zu lasten der bestehenden Fächer geht und bedeutet, dass Schüler noch weniger politische Bildung erhalten...
Und wie man die richtige Entscheidung bei einer Wahl trifft und was aktuelle für Entscheidungen in der Politik getroffen wurden, dass stand zumindest in meiner Schulzeit in keinem einzigen Gemeinschafts-/Sozial-/Politikkunde-Lehrplan, im Gegenteil. Themen dieser Fächer sind gesellschaftliche und politische Strukturen, aber nicht die Sachthemen, die gerade zu behandeln werden (ausgenommen z.T. Gesellschaftspolitik in Sozialkunde). Klimawandel? Erdkunde. Chemieverordnungen? Chemie. Atomenergie? Physik. Gentechnik? Biologie. Und mit guten Lehreren da durchaus auch gegeben. Auf Basis der Fakten sich Gedanken über Richtung und Falsch, Gerechtigkeit, Verantwortung,... zu machen? Kurz: Die Kriterien zu betrachten, nach denen zu beurteilen wäre, ob Politiker die richtigen Entscheidungen treffen oder nicht? Ethik!
Genau das Fach, dass du ausdrücklich zugunsten so wertvollen Wissens wie "warum man nicht seine Nacktfotos bei myspace hochladen sollte" streichen wolltest. (Für alldiejenigen, die myspace nicht kennen: Eine der Vorläufer von Facebook. Und vermutlich trotzdem noch zu jung, als dass es im Informatikunterricht landen würde, wenn man sich anguckt, dass Lehrpläne eben nicht mit der Geschwindigkeit des Internets, sondern über jahrzehntelange Prozesse erstellt werden. Was die Behandlung aktuellster IT-Themen unmöglich macht. Und die theoretischen technischen Grundlagen, die lange Bestand haben, sind nicht ohne Grund was fürs Mathematik-Hauptstudium...)



> Sicher tragen die Bürger eine Mitschuld am Zustand, das entbindet die Politik aber auch nicht von der Verantwortung für ihre Handlungen im Zusammenhang mit dem Thema, da fördert man diese, teils absurden, Auswüchse ja noch gradezu.



Doch. Prinzipbedingt und sogar formell enbindet genau das die Politiker. Die sind per se Interessensvertreter und im Rahmen von Wahlen werden sie entbunden bzw. neu mandatiert von denjenigen, die die Richtung vorgeben. Und wenn das nicht die Interessen der Bürger sind, weil die Bürger zu blöd und unmündig sind, ihre Interessen zu durchdenken, dann kommt genau das raus, was wir jetzt haben.


----------



## Leob12 (14. Juni 2015)

Was muss man großartig Passwortsicherheit im Unterricht behandeln? Da braucht man keinen Vortrag, sondern eine Kopie mit ein paar wichtigen Dingen, fertig. 
Datenschutz, wird sowieso meist thematisiert weil es meist einen Vorfall diesbezüglich in der Klasse gegeben hat. 


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und die dir wichtigste Forderung war jetzt, dass man jetzt noch zusätzlich komplett andere Themen im beschränkten zeitlichen und finanziellen Budget unterbringt, was zwangsläufig zu lasten der bestehenden Fächer geht und bedeutet, dass Schüler noch weniger politische Bildung erhalten...


Sehe ich genauso. Für sowas ist der Informatikunterricht da, und der soll bitte nicht zum leid von Geschichte erweitert werden. 



> Und wie man die richtige Entscheidung bei einer Wahl trifft und was aktuelle für Entscheidungen in der Politik getroffen wurden, dass stand zumindest in meiner Schulzeit in keinem einzigen Gemeinschafts-/Sozial-/Politikkunde-Lehrplan, im Gegenteil. Themen dieser Fächer sind gesellschaftliche und politische Strukturen, aber nicht die Sachthemen, die gerade zu behandeln werden (ausgenommen z.T. Gesellschaftspolitik in Sozialkunde). Klimawandel? Erdkunde. Chemieverordnungen? Chemie. Atomenergie? Physik. Gentechnik? Biologie. Und mit guten Lehreren da durchaus auch gegeben. Auf Basis der Fakten sich Gedanken über Richtung und Falsch, Gerechtigkeit, Verantwortung,... zu machen? Kurz: Die Kriterien zu betrachten, nach denen zu beurteilen wäre, ob Politiker die richtigen Entscheidungen treffen oder nicht? Ethik!


Teilweise richtig. Geschichtsbewusstsein fördert oder erleichtert die Entscheidungsfindung sehr wohl. 
Man kann sich kritisch mit Wahlplakaten auseinandersetzen, man kann mit den Schülern zu Politikern gehen und diese dann mit ihnen sprechen lassen, man kann Schüler die Parteiprogramme analysieren lassen und dann müssen sie Pro/Contra-Argumente finden, dabei soll und muss man natürlich unterstützen. 
Also das alles auf Ethik abzuwälzen, nein, das kann ich so nicht stehen lassen^^ Das hat genauso im Geschichteunterricht seinen Platz und ist für die Schüler weitaus interessanter als stumpf irgendwelche dämlichen Jahreszahlen zu lernen (was leider viel zu oft Praxis ist und ich mit Erschrecken bei Studienkollegen wahrnehme, die genau dieselbe Grütze mit den "Fakten" und "wichtigsten Daten/Ereignissen" machen). 



> Doch. Prinzipbedingt und sogar formell enbindet genau das die Politiker. Die sind per se Interessensvertreter und im Rahmen von Wahlen werden sie entbunden bzw. neu mandatiert von denjenigen, die die Richtung vorgeben. Und wenn das nicht die Interessen der Bürger sind, weil die Bürger zu blöd und unmündig sind, ihre Interessen zu durchdenken, dann kommt genau das raus, was wir jetzt haben.


Nur weil man gewählt wird legitimiert das nicht alle möglichen Handlungen, trotzdem hast du im Grunde recht. 
Wählt man irgendeine neoliberale Partei, die alles privatisiert und das den Menschen dann irgendwann auf den Kopf fällt (ganz einfach ausgedrückt und nur als Beispiel gedacht), dann sind sie selbst schuld, weil man sich davor eben nicht genug gebildet und informiert hat. Und da hat der Bürger eigentlich die verdammte Pflicht sich zu informieren und zu hinterfragen, leider tun das viel zu wenige. 
Sowas kann man aber mit politischer Bildung (ob in Kombination mit Geschichte oder Ethik oder als eigenes Fach) quasi fördern. Leider hocken da viel zu viele Idioten in den Klassen, welche die Schüler mit irgendwelchen Namen und Jahreszahlen quälen oder irgendwelche Bundespräsidenten auswendig lernen lassen. Zum Glück war mein Geschichtelehrer anders.


----------



## Amon (15. Juni 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso hast du für die Limitierung der Minister gestimmt?
> Wenn jemand seinen Job gut macht, kann man ihn doch problemlos immer wieder wählen.


Ich frage mich gerade wie der Vaterlandsverräter Helmut Kohl 16 Jahre regieren konnte und wieso die Merkel immer noch regiert. Irgendwas haben die Menschen in diesem Land an der Sache mit dem abwählen wohl nicht verstanden.

Liegt aber vielleicht auch daran dass die sogenannten etablierten Parteien alles dafür tun damit andere Parteien erst gar keine Chance haben. Sieht man ja schön an den Piraten und der AfD. Nun gut, die Piraten waren vielleicht auch ein bischen selbst dran schuld aber die AfD wurde gleich durch eine massive Medienkampagne in die rechte Ecke gedrängt. Da habe ich mich schon gewundert wieso man sie nicht gleich NSDAP genannt hat. Und wer die Medien in diesem Land steuert sollte allgemein bekannt sein.

Man sieht das jetzt auch schön hier in NRW wo darüber nachgedacht wird wieder eine 3% Hürde bei den Kommunalwahlen einzuführen weil ja jetzt in vielen Städten auch kleinere Parteien oder Wählergemeinschaften in den Räten vertreten sind. Diese würden angeblich die Effizienz der Räte stören. Wers glaubt...


----------



## Leob12 (15. Juni 2015)

AfD in Deutschland an der Macht? Da ist mir Merkel noch lieber als diese rechtspopulistische Partei.


----------



## Amon (15. Juni 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> AfD in Deutschland an der Macht? Da ist mir Merkel noch lieber als diese rechtspopulistische Partei.



Genau das meine ich. Rechtspopulistisch? Was ist das? Alles was nicht dem vorherrschenden Zeitgeist entspricht? Das wird doch immer absurder hier! Man darf hier ja schon gar nichts mehr sagen ohne dass einem irgendeine Phobie angedichtet oder gleich die Nazi-Keule geschwungen wird. Und das nennen die dann auch noch absurderweise Demokratie! Wenn es nicht so traurig wäre könnte man fast drüber lachen...


----------



## thunderofhate (15. Juni 2015)

Die AfD mag momentan ein kleines Profilproblem haben, aber sie als rechtspopulistisch zu bezeichnen, ist schon ziemlicher Quark. Vor allem wenn man deren Kompetenzen mit denen von anderen Parteien vergleicht, merkt man, dass sie qualitativ gut besetzt ist. Denkt man da an die Anfangszeiten der Grünen, Linken oder NPD. (Ok, deren Qualitäten sind selbst bis heute abgesehen von Rhetorik kaum greifbar. Bei der NPD fehlt selbst das)
Kennst als Österreicher sicher die FPÖ. Das ist, was man eine rechtspopulistische Partei nennt. Komischerweise schaffts sowas bei euch sogar auf ü20%.


----------



## Leob12 (15. Juni 2015)

Amon schrieb:


> Genau das meine ich. Rechtspopulistisch? Was ist das? Alles was nicht dem vorherrschenden Zeitgeist entspricht? Das wird doch immer absurder hier! Man darf hier ja schon gar nichts mehr sagen ohne dass einem irgendeine Phobie angedichtet oder gleich die Nazi-Keule geschwungen wird. Und das nennen die dann auch noch absurderweise Demokratie! Wenn es nicht so traurig wäre könnte man fast drüber lachen...


Inwiefern wurde denn die Nazikeule geschwungen? Das ist ziemlich absurd^^


----------



## Amon (15. Juni 2015)

Nicht hier und jetzt.  Aber sonst immer und ständig.


----------



## jkox11 (15. Juni 2015)

Ich habe auch 3x das Nein angekreuzt. Wenn jemand meine Gründe dazu hören möchte, kann er diese gerne hier nachfragen. 

Was ich aber hier beitragen will, ist ein ganz schlimmes festgestelltes Phänomen. 

Durch dieses Referendum wurde die Bevölkerung hier in Luxemburg quasi dividiert. Es wird sogar von Rassismus gesprochen. Wir hätten keinen Respekt vor Ausländern, wir würden diese nicht genug integrieren, etc. 
Ich finde das sehr schade, denn ich sehe mich selbst nicht als ausländerfeindlich. Ich arbeite selbst als Beamter in einer Gemeinde wo ich jeden Tag mit Ausländer zu tun habe, welche ich auch gerne betreue und weiterhelfe. 
Es gibt aber halt böse Zungen momentan im Land, die behaupten, dass wir Luxemburger durch dieses einseitige Referendum unsere "wahre" Seite gezeigt haben. 
Aber durch diese eine Frage war es von vorne herein klar, dass es eine gewaltige Diskussion geben würde. Ich bin froh dass ich in der Woche des Referendums im Ausland war und auch an dem Sonntag per Briefwahl abgestimmt habe, denn die sozialen Netzwerke und (*ganz schlimm*) die Zeitungen haben ihre Kampagnen zu "Jo" und "Nee" preisgegeben und mächtig Feuer entfacht.


----------



## Nickles (15. Juni 2015)

@ JKOX, es ist einfach nur lächerlich ein Land mit 45% Ausländern als ausländerfeindlich zu bezeichnen. Das ist so bescheuert das kann ich gar nicht umschreiben  
Ja, die Kampagne des JA war unglaublich agressiv, hetzerisch, beleidigend, respektlos, intolerant etc. Eigentlich alles was sie den Nein sagern vorwerfen - Realsatire!
Immer wenn sich Regierung, Zivilgesellschaft und sämtliche Medien gleichschalten ist höchste Aufmerksamkeit nötig denn dabei kommt meistens nichts gutes raus 

Hier ein Beitrag von mir in einer FB Gruppe, bin jetzt zu faul den auf Deutsch zu übersetzen sorry an die anderen  Mitleser :S



> Ech hätt hei nach eng Bemierkung, ee Gedanken deen ech sou bal net fonnt hunn an der ganzer Diskussioun.Also Gambia wollt den Auslänner e fakultativ Wahlrecht ouni Bindung un d Nationalitéit ginn. Wat oft net am Fokus wor, si hätten nëmmen dat passiivt Wahlrecht also kenne sech net selwer opstellen.
> 2 Konklusiounen.
> D Auslännerwahlrecht nom Credo Gambia behandelt Auslänner genau sou wi lëtzebuergesch 16 Järeger an hirem Konstrukt a schwätzen domatten den Auslänner eng voll Mündegkeet oof , degradéiert op den Niveau vun engem 16 Järegen.
> Di 2t Conclusioun ass awer nach méi schlëmm.
> ...



Ein weiterer Beitrag meinerseits


> Et war kloer dass et 3* NEE get. Alles eng ooflenkung fier de Lenke widerstand oofzelenken su dass die neoliberal regierung hier sauerein a rou maache kann. Klappt ganz gudd...


----------



## Nightslaver (15. Juni 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Die AfD mag momentan ein kleines Profilproblem haben, aber sie als rechtspopulistisch zu bezeichnen, ist schon ziemlicher Quark. Vor allem wenn man deren Kompetenzen mit denen von anderen Parteien vergleicht, merkt man, dass sie qualitativ gut besetzt ist. Denkt man da an die Anfangszeiten der Grünen, Linken oder NPD. (Ok, deren Qualitäten sind selbst bis heute abgesehen von Rhetorik kaum greifbar. Bei der NPD fehlt selbst das)
> Kennst als Österreicher sicher die FPÖ. Das ist, was man eine rechtspopulistische Partei nennt. Komischerweise schaffts sowas bei euch sogar auf ü20%.



Die AfD ist schon eine rechte Partei, allerdings nicht im Sinne von nationalsozialisitisch rechts, oder rechtsradikal, sondern von konservativ rechts. Etwas das die CDU auch mal gewesen ist, vor vielen vielen Jahren und woran sich viele wohl schon garnicht mehr erinnern, jetzt wo die CDU so liberal "links" ist das es einen die Galle hochtreiben könnte.
Leider gibt es inzwischen in Deutschland auch eine zimliche Verklärung was das rechte Spektrum betrifft, dort wird alles was eine nationale Ausrichtung betreibt, ob man das nun mag, oder nicht, als rechtsextremisitsch hingestellt. Das aber eigentlich auch kein Wunder, schaut man sich schon alleine die Entwicklung der letzten 15 Jahre an sieht man das in der Parteienlandschaft Deutschlands ein Linksruck stattgefunden hat, welcher dazu geführt hat das wir faktisch die letzten 12 Jahre keine wirklichen konservativen Partein mehr hatten. 

Um es mal etwas zu veranschaulichen, im Grunde kann man Partein in 5 Spektren einteilen: 
extrem links / kommunistisch (MLPD), links / sozial (SPD, Linke, CDU, Grüne), Mitte / liberal (FDP), rechts / konservativ (AfD, und früher auch mal die CDU), extrem rechts / nationalsozialistisch (NPD)

Wobei man auch sagen muss das bei der einen oder anderen Partei die Übergänge zu einem anderen Spektrum leicht fließend sein können.


----------



## thunderofhate (15. Juni 2015)

@ Nightslaver

Danke für den netten Versuch der Aufklärung. Der Inhalt ist mir allerdings bekannt.
Ich habe nirgendwo behauptet, die AfD sei nicht rechts oder konservativ.
Mir ging es hauptsächlich um das Wort Populismus.
Was genau hat dich jetzt zu dem Beitrag veranlasst, sofern er sich an mich richtet, wovon ich ausgehe, da du mich ja zitiert hast?

Übrigens muss ich widersprechen. Nationalsozialistisch ist nicht wirklich das rechte Ende des Spektrums, weil es in vielen Dingen linker ist als die CDU oder SPD.


----------



## Leob12 (15. Juni 2015)

Gewisse populistische Elemente sind schon vorhanden, aber ich habe etwas übertrieben. In martkwirtschaftlichen Bereichen sind sie (neo)liberal und teilweise wieder konservativ. 
Hätte ich mich genauer ausdrücken müssen. 

Über unsere FPÖ möchte ich gar nicht anfangen zu schreiben, dann reg ich mich wieder auf^^ 
fpö wäre in Deutschland ziemlich genau Pegida und mit Abstrichen NPD, gewiise Wahlplakate wurden 1 zu 1 aus Deutschland übernommen. Leider ist der Rechtspopulismus in Österreich wirklich salonfähig geworden...


----------



## Amon (15. Juni 2015)

Und wieder haust du daneben. Pegida mit der FPÖ vergleichen...Genau das meinte ich mit meinem Ausgangsbeitrag. Wenn man hier in Deutschland nur ein bischen nationalistisch eingestellt ist, kommt die Keule von allen Seiten. Ich vergleiche das immer schön mit dem Ami und seinem Fahnenmast. 

Wenn der Amerikaner jeden Morgen die amerikanische Fahne an seinem Mast hoch zieht ist er ein Patriot. Wenn ich das hier in Deutschland mache bin ich Nazi.


----------



## Leob12 (16. Juni 2015)

Tut mir schrecklich leid, aber warum war Pegida in Österreich ein Schuss in den Ofen? Weil die FPÖ das Spektrum abdeckt. Irgendwo muss sich da etwas ähnlich sein, ist aber bestimmt die Nazikeule oder?


----------



## S754 (16. Juni 2015)

Hast du ein Problem mit der FPÖ?


----------



## Leob12 (16. Juni 2015)

Wie kommst du darauf?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Juni 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Teilweise richtig. Geschichtsbewusstsein fördert oder erleichtert die Entscheidungsfindung sehr wohl.
> Man kann sich kritisch mit Wahlplakaten auseinandersetzen, man kann mit den Schülern zu Politikern gehen und diese dann mit ihnen sprechen lassen, man kann Schüler die Parteiprogramme analysieren lassen und dann müssen sie Pro/Contra-Argumente finden, dabei soll und muss man natürlich unterstützen.



Hmm - genau solchen Unterricht meine ich. Zu meiner Schulzeit hätte das aber nicht in einen Geschichtsstoffplan gepasst, da waren ausdrücklich nur vergangene Zeiten vorgesehen. Und retrospektiv mögliche Untertöne und Folgen eines Parteiprogramms analysieren, wenn man schon genau weiß, was historisch dabei rauskam...
Davon lernt man nur bedingt etwas 
Ganz abgesehen davon, dass der wichtige Teil "Informationsrecherche und Quellenkritik" bei historischen Themen sehr trivial ist, solange man auf Schul-Niveau bleibt.




Amon schrieb:


> Genau das meine ich. Rechtspopulistisch? Was ist das?



Für gewöhnlich

populistisch = Sich auf wenige, populäre Themen und medienwirksame Aussagen zu diesen beschränkend, ohne nenneswerte Substanz dahinter (z.B. keine juristisch und ökonomisch durchdachten Umsetzungskonzepte für die eigenen Forderungen)
rechts = nicht links oder mitte. Klassische Merkmale sind Abgrenzungen ("wir gegen die"), oft geographischer, ethnischer oder/und insbesondere kultureller und nationaler Art, damit einhergehende Ungleichbehandlung und allgemein Ordnungsliebe weit über den Schutz des Individuums hinaus. Alles "kann"-, keine "muss"-Aspekte, wie immer wenn ein 235236236 dimensionales politisches Spektrum auf zwei Begriffe reduziert wird. In Deutschland, aber auch vielen anderen Staaten, gibt es aufgrund der liberalen und von vielen linken Strömungen beeinflussten Politikentwicklung der letzten 70 Jahre eine große Überschneidung von "rechts" und "konservativ", "traditionell" und "revisionistisch", weils früher halt rechter und damit für Recht(spopulist)e(n) "besser" war.


Für einige Leute ist "rechtspopulistisch" natürlich auch einfach nur ein Schimpfwort, dass für Leute/Parteien/Bewegungen verwendet wird, die durch XYZ-feindliche (Ausländer, Frauen, Homosexuelle,... - beliebige Gruppe einsetzen, der es in Deutschland heute besser geht, als "früher") Polemiken auffallen und Forderungen erheben, die in unserer globalisierten Kultur nicht einmal denjenigen ein besseres Leben bescheren würden, die formell auf der Gewinnerseite entsprechender Umsetzungen stehen.


Und für einige steht in meinen beiden letzten Absätzen jeweils das Gleiche


----------



## Leob12 (17. Juni 2015)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hmm - genau solchen Unterricht meine ich. Zu meiner Schulzeit hätte das aber nicht in einen Geschichtsstoffplan gepasst, da waren ausdrücklich nur vergangene Zeiten vorgesehen. Und retrospektiv mögliche Untertöne und Folgen eines Parteiprogramms analysieren, wenn man schon genau weiß, was historisch dabei rauskam...
> Davon lernt man nur bedingt etwas
> Ganz abgesehen davon, dass der wichtige Teil "Informationsrecherche und Quellenkritik" bei historischen Themen sehr trivial ist, solange man auf Schul-Niveau bleibt.


Naja, ganz so unnötig ist es nicht. Man kann durchaus Wahlsprüche oder Plakate mit heute vergleichen und dann die Fragen stellen: Wie unterscheiden sich die älteren Wahlplakate von den neueren (optisch, inhaltlich)? Welche Dinge gleichen sich? 
So kann man auch Rückschlüsse ziehen. 
Rein zu sagen: Ok, das und das ist jetzt Nazi-Propaganda weil das und das ist meines Erachtens Schwachsinn. Klar, man muss es den Schülern schon einmal zeigen, aber dann kann man sie auch selbst arbeiten lassen. 

Man kann dasselbe mit Parteiprogrammen machen, es gab ja auch damals nicht nur die Nazipropaganda, man kann es ja auch mit den linken oder konservativen Parteien machen. 
Sowas macht für mich einfach mehr Sinn da durchaus Schlüsse auf die Gegenwart gezogen werden und auch Verbindungen hergestellt werden können, sprich es ist nicht mehr "so lange her/ so weit weg". 

Aber es macht auch durchaus Sinn wirklich nur das Parteiprogramm der Nazis, oder nur Ausschnitte, zu analysieren, auch wenn man weiß, was herauskam. Einerseits können sich die Schüler so selbst ein Urteil bilden, sind nicht unbedingt auf Geschichtsbücher oder Medien angewiesen. Man muss halt auch die Zusammenhänge begreifen, und das geschieht eher weniger durch "Zahlen, Daten und Fakten", das ist ein Prozess. Zahlen, Daten und Fakten zu lernen bildet keine Meinung, auswendiglernen kann halt jeder. Natürlich informiert sich der interessierte Schüler selbst, aber die anderen sollen auch etwas davon mitnehmen. 

Deswegen ist Geschichte und Politische Bildung für mich auch so wichtig. Damit meine ich jetzt kein "Stoffwissen", sondern gewisse Kompetenzen wie der Umgang mit Medien, der Umgang mit der Vergangenheit und die Fähigkeit Zusammenhänge zu erkennen, warum etwas so geschehen ist wie es ist und daraus Parallelen zur Gegenwart abzuleiten. Das kann man zu fast jedem Thema der Geschichte machen, das beschränkt sich keineswegs nur auf das Dritte Reich. Ich habs halt als Beispiel genommen weil es sich dafür anbietet.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Juni 2015)

In der Form würde es tatsächlich funktionieren, ja. Vor allem wenn man sich auch die zweite Hälfte des 20. Jhd. so anguckt. (Die erste war ja durch ziemlich krasse Beispiele geprägt, bei denen man nicht lange nach Untertönen suchen muss, und davor gabs mangels Demokratie kaum vergleichsbaren Meinungsbildungsprozesse). Letztlich haben wir u.a. das auch in Ehtik gemacht. (Dann natürlich mit aktuellen Geschehnissen. Die Krönung war ein Klassenarbeit am 17.9.2001, bei der man die vorangehende Woche als Alternativthema zur Wahl hatte  )
In Geschichte gabs zu meiner Zeit dagegen nur vorausgewählte Quellen und das dann auch quasi durchgängig Sekundärquellen oder zumindest kommentierte. Selber kritisch denken musste man da gar nicht, nur nachvollziehen, was hinterher ohnehin offensichtlich war.

Genaugenommen könnte man so etwas auch im (Oberstufen-)Sprachunterricht bringen und in einigen Fällen, z.B. Klimawandel, auch in naturwissenschaftlichen Fächern, wenn der Lehrer wirklich was drauf hat. Nur das hat er halt oft nicht 
Und Informatik wäre so ziemlich die letzte Ecke für demokratische Meinungsbildungsverfahren. (Naja: Vorletzte. Sport ist noch unpassender.)


----------



## Nightslaver (19. Juni 2015)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und Informatik wäre so ziemlich die letzte Ecke für demokratische Meinungsbildungsverfahren. (Naja: Vorletzte. Sport ist noch unpassender.)



Warum willst du es dauernd so hinstellen als hätte ich mich bei Informatik auf Meinungsbildung bezogen? Informatik wäre aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen für die Bildung wichtig, einfach weil Informatik ein Bereich ist der zusehens in unseren altäglichen Dingen Anwendung findet, sei es das Tablet, sei es beim Smartphone, das jeder privat nutzt, sei es auf Arbeit am Computer, sei es das Internet das die meisten Menschen heute verwenden.
Es gibt inzwischen viele Arbeitsplätze die kaum noch ohne den PC auskommen.
Darauf bezog ich mich, nicht darauf das Informatik wichtig für die Meinungsbildung wäre, das hast du dir nur selbst dazu gedichtet, bzw. so hininterpretiert.


----------



## DDR2-Liebe (23. Juni 2015)

Nickles schrieb:


> Persönlich habe ich per Briefwahl mit 2 mal JA und einmal NEIN (zum Ausländerwahlrecht) gestimmt...


Tja der böse Ausländer der in dem Land lebt hat das Maul zu halten



Leob12 schrieb:


> Wieso Ü18-Leute noch weniger Ahnung von Politik haben sollten weiß ich auch nicht. Da stehen jedenfalls viele schon eher im Leben als mit 18, oder haben eine Ausbildung/Abitur abgeschlossen. .



Naja mit 16 ist man noch Frisch und wurde noch nicht zum willenlosen Arbeiter degradiert,
der sich nur noch darum interessiert das er am Ende des Monats noch Geld hat.



thunderofhate schrieb:


> Schaut man sich bestimmte Entwicklungen in Deutschalnd an, könnte man relativ leicht feststellen, dass sich hier die Lebensstandards innerhalb der letzten 25 Jahre nicht verbessert haben.



Deutschland war mal ein Hochlohn-Land,
heute ist es das Land mit dem größten Niedriglohnsektor

ein ausgebildeter Mechatroniker(wenn er mal einen Job findet) verdient je nach Region weniger,
als eine Reinigungskraft in Österreich


----------



## Nightslaver (23. Juni 2015)

DDR2-Liebe schrieb:


> Tja der böse Ausländer der in dem Land lebt hat das Maul zu halten



Ja, in gewisser weise hat er das, solange wie er keine Staatsbürgerschaft des entsprechenden Landes besitzt. Wäre das anders könnte Putin, natürlich etwas überspitzt, einfach mal 1 Million Russen nach Luxemburg karren und Einfluss auf Wahlen nehmen.


----------



## DDR2-Liebe (23. Juni 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ja, in gewisser weise hat er das, solange wie er keine Staatsbürgerschaft des entsprechenden Landes besitzt. Wäre das anders könnte Putin, natürlich etwas überspitzt, einfach mal 1 Million Russen nach Luxemburg karren und Einfluss auf Wahlen nehmen.



Und?,
jetzt tun wir halt fleißig bei den Amis mit ihrem völlig Sinnentfremdeten Kapitalismus arschkriechen,
Und trennen Wirtschaftsbeziehungen die für kleine Firmen wichtig sind ab.
Scheiß drauf ob der Obstbauer zu wenig verdient um seine Mitarbeiter zu halten,
ist ja nur ein "blöder" z.b. Spanier  


Nebenbei ich hab mit Putin/Russland weniger ein Problem als mit der USA


----------



## Nickles (23. Juni 2015)

> Tja der böse Ausländer der in dem Land lebt hat das Maul zu halten



Dir ist schon klar dass man das Wahlrecht durch übernahme der Lux Nationalität erlangen kann?
BZW seit 2003 noch nicht mal mehr das, es reicht die doppelte Staatsangehörigkeit.

Das oberste bürgerrecht darf nicht auch noch einfach verschenkt werden.
Wer wählen will kann sich doch bitte die Mühe machen wenigstens die doppelte anzunehmen.
Das ist alles andere als Schwer.
Gemeinde und Europawahlen dürfen die übrigens auch ohne Staatsangehörigkeit bereits mitmachen und bei Gemeindewahlen sogar sich selbst zur Wahl stellen.
Wer 7 Jahre in einem Land lebt, und immer noch nicht mal das wirklich lächerliche Sprachniveau des im Einbürgerungstest verlangten beherrscht der will es offensichtlich nicht.

Ganz abgesehen davon dass sie bereits unglaublich von der Nation profitieren.
VG Durchschnittslohn DE zu LU 2200 vs 5500 vor ein paar Jahren waren des zumindest die Zahlen.


----------



## Nightslaver (23. Juni 2015)

DDR2-Liebe schrieb:


> Und?,
> jetzt tun wir halt fleißig bei den Amis mit ihrem völlig Sinnentfremdeten Kapitalismus arschkriechen
> 
> 
> Nebenbei ich hab mit Putin/Russland weniger ein Problem als mit der USA



Das darfst du gerne haben, ich mag die USA auch nicht übermäßig, aber das ändert nichts daran das jemand der über keine Staatsbürgerschaft in dem Land verfügt, sowie keinen Überblick über die Politik und Gegenbenheiten meiner Ansicht nach halt nicht wählen sollte. Sowas kann man als ausländische Macht missbrauchen und kann zu Ergebnissen führen die unschön sind.
Und nicht zuletzt könnten auch inländische Partein sich gezielt auf solche Wählergruppen ausrichten und eine Politik betreiben die mindestens genauso an den Bedürfnissen des Landes vorbei geht wie es die aktuelle Politik teilweise schon macht.

Jemand der keine Staatsbürgerschaft hat, hat nicht zu wählen, für mich einfach ein muss, sobald er offzieller Bürger des Staates ist darf er gerne wählen.


----------



## DDR2-Liebe (23. Juni 2015)

Nickles schrieb:


> Ganz abgesehen davon dass sie bereits unglaublich von der Nation profitieren.
> VG Durchschnittslohn DE zu LU 2200 vs 5500 vor ein paar Jahren waren des zumindest die Zahlen.



Diese Durchschnittszahlen sind nichts anderes als jemanden irgendwas vor zu gaukeln,
der z.b. Niedriglöhner kommt darin ja nicht vor.

Ein Schnitt aus Folgendem zu ziehen ist absurd
 Person A: mit 500euro und Person B mit 17 000euro 

Toller Schnitt ist das aber A hat nichts davon,
außer das eine Statistik ihm sagt das der Durchschnittsgehalt bei 8750 euro liegt


Nein da reden wir vorbei,
Ich dachte ehemaligen Ausländern mit z.b. Staatsbürgerschaft ist es verboten


----------



## Nickles (23. Juni 2015)

In Luxemburg gibt es übrigens einen Mindestlohn der wenn ich mich recht errinere rund das Doppelte des Deutschen beträgt.
Übrigens ohne Lücken nicht wie in Deutschland.
Ausserdem gibts noch einen Index der vor allem die niedrigen Gehälter der Inflation anpasst.

Gerade der niedriglohn bereich wenn man den in LU überhaupt so nennen kann ist der beste Europa oder gar Weltweit.


----------



## Nickles (23. Juni 2015)

In einem Punkt haben die Luxemburger bzw ein nicht unerheblicher Teil von ihnen unglaublich profitiert.
Die letzten Jahrzehnte sind durch die Zuwanderung die Gründstücke sowie Immobilienpreise explodiert und wir reden hier nicht von x2 x3 oder x6 sondern von bis zu x50
Viele Luxemburger waren bauern (die anderen Stahlarbeiter oder Staatsbeamten) und besassen daher sehr viel Land.
Was man seit 150 Jahren in Familienbesitz hatte und eigentlich nur Brachland ausserhalb des Bauperimeters mit einem Wert gegen 0 war wurde über die letzten Jahrzehnte Millionen Wert.
So wurden viele ehemalige Bauern, so auch meine GE müttelicherseits zu Millionären.
BZW sie haben damals direkt zu anfang der Bauperimtererweiterung 25% verkauft und den Rest mit dem geld bebaut und erhalten bis heute jeden Monat 5 Stellige Mieteinnahmen (Netto) und haben dennoch ne Million auf dem Sparbuch... . Von den Zinsen auf die Millionenbeträge zu 5% vor 2008 über Jahre ganz zu schweigen.

Dazu kommt, wenn in DE Wohnraum knapp wird und die Preise steigen geht das nur zu Gunsten der Stadt bzw da wo es Arbeit liegt.
Das Brachland in den Kuhdörfern ist immer noch nix wert.
LU ist aber so klein und die Hauptsadt in der Mitte des Lands dass 50% der Grundstücke davon profitierten!
Während also in grossen Ländern bei gleicher Preisentwicklung 1% oder weniger profitieren sinds in LU 10-20%.
Das muss man sich erstmal reinziehen.
Ohne die Ausländer wäre es immer noch nichts wert und ich hätte kein Millionenerbe.
Danke dafür.
Wahlrecht gibts aber dafür immer noch nicht 

Edit: Für alle die Kein Land besassen ist natürlich blöd die knabbern jetzt an den Preisen. Allerdings funzt das durch die Löhne dann am Ende doch mehr oder weniger gut.


----------



## DDR2-Liebe (23. Juni 2015)

Tja, 
du besitzt anscheinend viel Fantasie,
gut das muss man Menschen auch lassen 

In Luxemburg ist es nichts andere als eine Blase, 
viele Mieter können sich die Preise nicht leisten.

Aber so teuer ist LU in Sachen Grundpreis auch nicht,
teilweise außerhalb der Zentren der qm für 49 euro 
In den Zentren geht's auf 8000euro/qm hoch, 
gut in Wien gibt's auch Grundstücke die 14 000euro/qm machen


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Zu den Löhnen.

so super Toll ist LU auch nicht mehr, ein 18 Jähriger Hilfs-Arbeiter verdient ca. 2100euro,
ca. 50% mehr als in Österreich dafür ist in LU der 13 und 14. Gehalt nicht selbstverständlich

(dafür kann der Jugendliche in LU wegen der Blase 3 mal soviel wie in AT für die Miet-Wohnung zahlen)


Und der Mindestlohn mit 1900euro ist im Vergleich zu den Lebenskosten ein schlechter Witz 

Luxemburg hat auch nur einen der Höchsten Durchschnittslöhne,
weil die richtig Oberschicht dort stark kompensiert ist.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Arbeitslosigkeit, in dem kleinen LU immerhin fast 5%:

80% vom letzten Gehalt, AT 75% 

Sozialhilfe, 1 Person mit einem Kind 
LU 1400euro 
AT 920euro +( Mietzuschuss, Heizkostenzuschuss, keine Gebühren z.b.  Kirchensteuer)


-------------------------------------------------
Im Gesamtpaket sind die besten Länder

Dänemark
Österreich 
Holland
Schweiz

Deutschland ist hinter Polen


----------



## Seeefe (24. Juni 2015)

Nickles schrieb:


> In Luxemburg gibt es übrigens einen Mindestlohn der wenn ich mich recht errinere rund das Doppelte des Deutschen beträgt.
> Übrigens ohne Lücken nicht wie in Deutschland.
> Ausserdem gibts noch einen Index der vor allem die niedrigen Gehälter der Inflation anpasst.
> 
> Gerade der niedriglohn bereich wenn man den in LU überhaupt so nennen kann ist der beste Europa oder gar Weltweit.



Man kann ein Land mit einer Einwohnerzahl von 500.000 Menschen wirklich schwer mit einem Land mit einer Einwohnerzahl von 80.000.000 vergleichen.


----------



## Leob12 (24. Juni 2015)

Nickles schrieb:


> Gerade der niedriglohn bereich wenn man den in LU überhaupt so nennen kann ist der beste Europa oder gar Weltweit.



Gleicht sich wunderbar durch die anderen Kosten wieder aus, ergo ist es irrelevant. 
Scheinst ja ziemlich begeistert von deinem kleinen Land zu sein.


----------



## Amon (24. Juni 2015)

Man kann die Löhne in verschiedenen Ländern eh nicht direkt miteinander vergleichen weil die Lebenshaltungskosten von Land zu Land verschieden sind. Von den unterschiedlichen Steuersätzen gar nicht zu reden.


----------



## hardwaerevreag (14. August 2015)

@Amon: Recht hast du. Daher gibts ja den sogenannten BigMac-Index. Aber bei Luxemburg würde auch der versagen,


----------

